# Melt and Pour whipping



## Simply Scented (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,

Post 1 so please be gentle   

I am trying to find out if I can whip melt and pour soap base so that I can put it on the top of my soaps like a merenque and can you pipe melt and pour soap, if so which is the best way to do so?

Rgds


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2012)

You can pipe it.  I've done it by whipping mp with vegetable glycerin, but you have to work super fast.  Just melt your mp, add a bit of glycerin and use a whisk to whip it.  You can't whip too much or it's be too stiff to get into your decorating bag.  Then once you get it into the bag, you have to work quickly or it will set up in the bag.

Honestly though, just getting a cupcake mold would be easier if you plan on doing many of them.
Flexible Molds has a large variety:
http://www.flexiblemolds.com/Cupcakes.htm


----------

